# أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل



## candy shop (23 يناير 2008)

أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل   



المرأة: اسرة ووطن 

الرجل: الامآن والقوة 

المرأة: رقيقة وهي انثى 

الرجل: عظيم وهو رجل 

المرأة : حينما تخرج للعمل فهي تؤدي رسالة علمية ولكن عوز اسرتها لها أعظم 

الرجل: يحتاجه العمل ليسعد بتقديم متطلبات اسرته ويحمي ابناؤه واسرته من عوز الاخرين 

المرأة : دفئا وحنانا وسكن 

الرجل : امانا وقوة وعطف 

المرأة : حينما تحمل وليدها وتسهر عليه تقوى علي ذلك 

الرجل : حينما يسهر على زرع الفرح والسرور في قلوب ابنائه يقوى على ذلك 

المرأة: صبر يمازجه عطاء بلا توقف 

الرجل : حدة يمازجها قوة وعطف بلا توقف 

المرأة: ليست جميلة وهي تؤدي دور الرجل 

الرجل: لا يبدو وسيما وهو يؤدي دور المرأه 

المرأة : دمعة 

الرجل: أرق من تلك الدمعة ولكن خلف اسوار وقلاع وحصون 

المرأة : سر سعادة المنزل 

الرجل : سر سعادة الكون 

المرأة : تصون عندما لاتخون 

الرجل : يخون عندما يجد من لا يصون 

المرأة : عندما تطهو طعامها تقدمه لاسرتها على أطباق من سعادتها الغامرة 

الرجل : عندما يتذوق طعامها لا يجد لطعمه مثيل وحتى لو كان قليل 

المرأة : العطر الزكي .. والكلمة الشجية 

الرجل : الأنف الذي يشم ذلك المسك ..والأذن التي تعي ما تسمع 

المرأة : تتحدث ليسمعها الرجل 

الرجل: ينصت ليسمع ما تقوله المرأة 

المرأة : ابتسامة 

الرجل : الفنان الذي يرسم تلك الابتسامة 

المرأة : اليد اليمنى للرجل 

الرجل : اصابع تلك اليد اليمنى 

المرأة : أقوى من الرجل بعذوبة انوثتها 

الرجل: أقوى من المرأة بعنفوان رجولته 

المرأة: وزارة الداخلية لا يستتب الامن في المنزل الا وهي علي رأس العمل 

الرجل : وزارة الخارجية ليحمي ذلك الكيان الشامخ من الخارج 

وأخيرا جميلة المرأة حينما تظل امرأة ............ ووسيم الرجل حينما يبدو رجل  ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع ياكاندى 

​


----------



## mero_engel (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

*موضوع جميل يا كانديد*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## sunny man (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

تسلم ايدك يا كاندى
انها تحفة ادبية


----------



## mrmr120 (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع 
ياكاندى بجد تسلم ايدك​


----------



## كارلوس جون (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

موضوع رائع يا كاندي ربنا يباركلك


----------



## الأخت مايا (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

موضوع جميل 
ان الرجل والمرأة عنصران يكملان بعضهما البعض كلاً ضمن معطياته ومتطلبات الحياة التي تفرضها عليه
:new8:


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع ياكاندى
> 
> ​



شكراااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل​


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا كانديد*
> *تسلم ايدك*​




ميرسى ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*



sunny man قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا كاندى
> انها تحفة ادبية



ميرسى لزوقك 

ربنا يبارك​


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*



mrmr120 قال:


> بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع
> ياكاندى بجد تسلم ايدك​




ميرسى على التعليق الجميل​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*



كارلوس جون قال:


> موضوع رائع يا كاندي ربنا يباركلك



شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*



الأخت مايا قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ان الرجل والمرأة عنصران يكملان بعضهما البعض كلاً ضمن معطياته ومتطلبات الحياة التي تفرضها عليه
> :new8:



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## assyrian girl (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

*thx alot for ur nice topic
God bless you​*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*



assyrian girl قال:


> *thx alot for ur nice topic
> God bless you​*



thank you very much​


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا كاندى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جداااا يا كاندى
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك
> ...




شكراااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## Ramzi (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

الرجل + المراه = استمرارية الحياه


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*



Ramzi قال:


> الرجل + المراه = استمرارية الحياه



صح يا رمزى

اشكرك جداااااااااا على التعليق الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مينا 188 (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

*المرأة : دمعة 

الرجل: أرق من تلك الدمعة ولكن خلف اسوار وقلاع وحصون 

جميل جدا *​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

ثانك يو كاندي


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

حقا كونى امرأة حتى يكون هو رجلا
فالحياة بدون رجل وامرأة ليست حياة
وشكرا كاندى 
على موضوعك الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*



مينا 188 قال:


> *المرأة : دمعة
> 
> الرجل: أرق من تلك الدمعة ولكن خلف اسوار وقلاع وحصون
> 
> جميل جدا *​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا يا مينا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> ثانك يو كاندي



شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا كونى امرأة حتى يكون هو رجلا
> فالحياة بدون رجل وامرأة ليست حياة
> وشكرا كاندى
> على موضوعك الاكثر من رائع
> ودمتى بود​



ميرسى لزوقك يا وليم

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## علي مزيكا (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

:yahoo:شكرا ياكاندي على الكلمات والموضوع الرائع والرب يباركك


----------



## اوشو (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

موضوع رائع يا كاندى ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*



علي مزيكا قال:


> :yahoo:شكرا ياكاندي على الكلمات والموضوع الرائع والرب يباركك



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*



اوشو قال:


> موضوع رائع يا كاندى ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكراااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

كالعاده يا كاندى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## soheir (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

المرأة: رقيقة وهي انثى 

الرجل: عظيم وهو رجل 
اللة عليكي وعلي مواضيعيك الجميلة ربنا يحميكي ويباركك:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## candy shop (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> كالعاده يا كاندى
> ربنا يباركك



اشكرك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*



soheir قال:


> المرأة: رقيقة وهي انثى
> 
> الرجل: عظيم وهو رجل
> اللة عليكي وعلي مواضيعيك الجميلة ربنا يحميكي ويباركك:Love_Mailbox:



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------

